# Rear bulb issues help!!



## Josherswilson (Sep 12, 2016)

Evening gents, starting to get really peed off with my TTS saying it has a right rear bulb out!
It's a 2009 TTS coupe.
The light will come on and beep saying I have a bulb out even though i don't?
It will then disappear to come back on again within minutes! (Really annoying)
I've took the rear light out and checked the wires, checked all the bulbs and everything is fine!?
Any ideas what it could be? Or any more things u should check!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Common MK2 rear light prob, caused by poor earth. Do a search for the fix.
Hoggy.


----------



## Fatboyslim (Feb 24, 2016)

Mine did the same. Couldn't see anything wrong with the bulbs. So I changed them anyway & it sorted the problem.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The usual problem is burning of the earth pin in the plug to the bulb holder.
If that's the case, repair can be made by buying a new bulb holder, plug body and repair wire.
8J0945257 bulb holder left
8J0945258 bulb holder right
1J0973733 Housing (the connector plug)
000979225EA Wires (repair wires yellow)

Preventing it happening again can be done by adding an extra earth wire.

Info here: viewtopic.php?f=43&t=332559


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Mine did it for the first time last weekend but only after a hard overnight frost (-7°C). Oddly, only the left out-board light was out. But once I was on the road a while and things warmed up to a balmy 2°C everything was fine. But I'll check out the fix just to be sure.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

9 times out of 10 it's the rear left that goes first

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josherswilson (Sep 12, 2016)

Nice one! That would explain the slightly rusted pin on the connector
I'll give them a rub with Emory cloth tomorrow and if it continues then I'll order a new holder!
Thanks again guys


----------



## NickHealy85 (Sep 9, 2016)

I had this issue. I placed an additional earth wire on both lights and have had no issues at all since.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I haven't had any issue with the rear lights but earlier this year I got round to doing the extra earth mod anyway:
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1299345&p=7103561&hilit=rear+light+wire#p7103561


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I've never had the issue but when I changed my lights to the darker ttrs units I did the mod whilst I was at it as a precaution

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

"I'll give them a rub with Emory cloth tomorrow and if it continues then I'll order a new holder!"

Don't waste money on the new bulb holder, just add the extra earth wires and the problem will be permanently solved.


----------



## The_Bear (Nov 1, 2016)

Just finished doing the extra earth mod this morning. So glad I've joined the forum for that thread alone. Not only has it cured the intermittent failure it's also made the lights noticeably brighter so win win as far as I can see.


----------



## McEnroe (Oct 7, 2016)

Mine did this few weeks ago
- took whole lot get out and apart cleaned the offending connection in the plug apply contact cleaner - refit 
Been ok since- if it comes back I will fit an additional wire to the light


----------



## Josherswilson (Sep 12, 2016)

What's the additional earth mod?

After further inspection, the female side of the plug looked wide where the earth pin pushed into.
I make it tighter and cleaner everything and problem has gone!


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

See viewtopic.php?f=19&t=264435

Cleaning the plug will help a little while, but it will come back, trust me


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

I did the earthing mod after the plug burnt, but last month it came back (because I did not replace the plug, just add earth point). I decided to replace the plug with a new one with SIGNIFICANT THICKER COPPER WIRE. You guys can check it here: http://www.ebay.de/itm/111984568643?_tr ... EBIDX%3AIT










They shipped it from Poland to Germany within a week and my parents brought it to Vietnam last week. Let's wait if it last for long.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

If the earth cable mod is carried out correctly' there is usually no need whatsoever to replace the plug as the mod totally replaces the earth connection between the light unit and the earth cable in the car loom. In extreme cases however, it is possible that the overheating of the earth connector in the plug has also damaged one of the adjacent connections in which case both the plug and the bulb holder unit will probably need to be replaced.

If the plug and bulb holder is replaced, it still makes sense to carry out the earth cable mod. If it is not then the overheating is likely to happen again as the underlying problem is the too small size of the earth contacts for the current that is drawn when all the lights in the cluster are on at the same time.


----------



## Boydee (Dec 30, 2016)

I just had the same issue and taken my car to the main dealer who now want's to charge me £438 to replace and re-wiring! What a joke :? So I placed a complaint on Audi FaceBook page explaining that it's a design fault and the fact is Audi are aware of this issue but unfortunately they won't do a recall because the complaints has to be in it's "Thousands" before they would make a decision. What a joke! :x So right now I'm waiting to speak [smiley=argue.gif] with the Service Manager because their staff at the time acknowledge that there is a problem with the "Earthing". Unfortunately my warranty had expired for me that's beside the point if Audi already are aware of a manufactory fault then they should do a recall. To my understanding "Warranty" is for items that you have no knowledge of faults and if one occurs then that's when the "warranty" is justified. [smiley=bigcry.gif] At the end of the day the fault is with Audi.


----------



## NickHealy85 (Sep 9, 2016)

Boydee said:


> I just had the same issue and taken my car to the main dealer who now want's to charge me £438 to replace and re-wiring! What a joke :? So I placed a complaint on Audi FaceBook page explaining that it's a design fault and the fact is Audi are aware of this issue but unfortunately they won't do a recall because the complaints has to be in it's "Thousands" before they would make a decision. What a joke! :x So right now I'm waiting to speak [smiley=argue.gif] with the Service Manager because their staff at the time acknowledge that there is a problem with the "Earthing". Unfortunately my warranty had expired for me that's beside the point if Audi already are aware of a manufactory fault then they should do a recall. To my understanding "Warranty" is for items that you have no knowledge of faults and if one occurs then that's when the "warranty" is justified. [smiley=bigcry.gif] At the end of the day the fault is with Audi.


Just add in the additional earth, it's quick, easy, hassle free and sorts the problem out.


----------

